# Homepage für Mozilla Firefox optimieren-WIE?



## bigfella (22. November 2004)

Gibt es HTML Code um einen Homepagecode für Firefox zu optimimieren?


----------



## Johannes Postler (22. November 2004)

Äh, ja: richtigen Code.

http://validator.w3.org
Hier kannst du deine Seite auf Fehler überprüfen lassen.
mfg


----------



## redlama (22. November 2004)

Hi!

HTML Code ist HTML Code.
Es gibt keinen extra HTML Code für den IE und keinen für Firefox.

redlama


----------



## Consti (22. November 2004)

Es gibt nur den Unterschied, das einige Programm den Code anders interpretieren als andere Programme.

Opera ignoriert (und einige andere Browser auch) den Tag color als Tag in einem Tabellenrahmen - aber daran kann man nix machen oder


----------

